# your dream website and team



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

$20,000.00 in captial and you want to create a new website from scratch what angle would you take(t-shirt hell, threadless,design by humans,etc) and what kind of team would you assemble to help make this dream site come to life and everything in between. Feel free to add anything you want go crazy.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry - not enough money. A good server costs $100K  But then again, it really depends on what you plan on doing with the website.


----------



## Peter Benders (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel the Q is very vague. Hence the ideas also


----------



## TheHatchet (Apr 21, 2008)

hostingdiva said:


> Sorry - not enough money. A good server costs $100K  But then again, it really depends on what you plan on doing with the website.



$100k for a good server?! They weren't even that much in 1994! 20k is plenty to make tshirthell with their affiliate system as well. Since I was young, I had an interest in screen printing, but instead I grew up teaching myself graphic design and web development. I've worked for the last 7 years developing affiliate programs and ecommerce websites. Let me know if you have any questions, I'll be able to help ya out. My email is barry AT barrympeterson.com


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

100k for a web serve yikes,,, aren't they like 5k? As for 20k for dream site, how about no..20k a month for seo/marketing prob. 

sure you'll have a amazing site with a gallion people, but you need a boat load of people to manage it, maintain it, ect.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Like I said - it really depends on what you're doing. If you're just selling t-shirts and have an average amount to traffic, then you should be fine with a server made from your desktop. 

If you're running enterprise software and doing something like eBay which has a lot of traffic and a lot of activity and a lot of transactions, then no $20K for a server is not going to be enough. I'm sure they spend more than that just replacing dead harddrives. 

Just like everything, servers range in price - x86 Based Servers RISC Servers Apple/Mac Based Servers Form Factor Rack-mountable Tower Blade Processor Quad-Core Xeon Dual-Core Xeon Second-Generation Opteron RISC Servers Processor raSPARC T1 UltraSPARC IIIi UltraSPARC IV+ Memory Installed 2 4 GB 8. 

In any case, just like with most everything - it depends


----------



## TheHatchet (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I can guarantee that tshirthell spends less than $600/mo on hosting.. and if they are spending more then they are getting ripped off.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

100k for a webserver for a guy starting out...lol

and Greenmunkee... your question is a little vague...
you could have a url and hosted at godaddy(or other similar company) for 10 bucks a month...
with a ton of travel and storage and 250 email adresses... 
Then you could get a wordpress template with a shopping cart... and add your own graphics and pictures(or have an artist create them) and have a site up pretty quick... 
WordPress › Free WordPress Themes
Free Wordpress Themes | Best Wordpress Themes | Free Wordpress Templates | Best Wordpress Templates
10 Powerful Shopping/Ecommerce Plugin Solutions For Wordpress : Speckyboy Design Magazine

found this
ASP.NET Storefront | Shopping Cart
Shopping Cart Software Free Trial


----------

